# Do all dogs like barf.



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi, I'm starting to get frustrated and peed off with Tilly at the mo, 
As u might have read from my last posts Tilly has always been a fussy eater, (never once ate a whole meal in one sitting) till last week when I introduced her to Natures Menu (barf) 
I thought this is great. I was instructed to give her the wrong amount so she was looking for more,
When I finally got in contact with the supplier he advised me to change to the nuggets and to give her 40 a day that's 600g. 
So went the pet shop yesterday stocked up with 3bags of it. 
She ate about 10nuggets in total yesterday. And this morning she's turning her nose up at it AGAIN. 

I really want Tilly to have a good feeding experience and to like and stick to one food. Not only am I worried about her not eating enough she's costing me a fortune chopping and changing foods. 

Any advice would be appreciated. X 



Jeanie x


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Hi Jean, it's tough when they do this because part of me thinks you have to stick with it and be tougher on her and part of me can sympathise as my 4 year old dd was a really fussy eater until last year and I worried sick about every day! I do believe that both kids and dogs will eat when they are hungry and shouldn't be allowed to develop bad habits. I may have missed this info in your other posts but have you tried leaving the food down then removing it after a period of time? Then no snacks until next feed time? Being tough is hard but I think we are our own worst enemies sometimes and give in too quickly. I truly believe that Tilly will eat when she is hungry enough and if you give her no choice she will give in. After trying all sorts of tactics for 2 years this was the only way I could get my dd to eventually starting eating properly. Sorry, I'm in the tough love camp  .


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

That seems an awful lot of food for her?? Over half a kilo of food a day doesn't sound right to me. Stick with it just play it by ear. Give her what she is happy to eat, probably half the amount you have been told, then split that in to two meals. 150g in morning and same again in the evening and see how her weight goes and tweak the amount accordingly.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

Jedicrazy said:


> Hi Jean, it's tough when they do this because part of me thinks you have to stick with it and be tougher on her and part of me can sympathise as my 4 year old dd was a really fussy eater until last year and I worried sick about every day! I do believe that both kids and dogs will eat when they are hungry and shouldn't be allowed to develop bad habits. I may have missed this info in your other posts but have you tried leaving the food down then removing it after a period of time? Then no snacks until next feed time? Being tough is hard but I think we are our own worst enemies sometimes and give in too quickly. I truly believe that Tilly will eat when she is hungry enough and if you give her no choice she will give in. After trying all sorts of tactics for 2 years this was the only way I could get my dd to eventually starting eating properly. Sorry, I'm in the tough love camp  .


Lol. 
You only confirmed what I thought already. Tough love it is. 
Must start getting the rest of the family (including my boyfriends dad😄) to not give treats. 
Thanks for your reply. X 


Jeanie x


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

wellerfeller said:


> That seems an awful lot of food for her?? Over half a kilo of food a day doesn't sound right to me. Stick with it just play it by ear. Give her what she is happy to eat, probably half the amount you have been told, then split that in to two meals. 150g in morning and same again in the evening and see how her weight goes and tweak the amount accordingly.


Ya that's what I was feeding her that the shop recommend. But it turned out to be 3% of her body weight. (that's for a dog) where as the supplier said for a grown puppy to double it till the age of 1. 
Well I know for a fact she won't eat that much, so your right I'll just have to play around with it 😄


Jeanie x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

My girks get 300g a day. even as puppies echo and delta only got a wee bit more maybe 500g at the most but ithink i kept it to 350- 400g 

i would reduce her food. and maybe add in a fast day or deliberetly skip one of her meals. or jusy drop her to one meal at 400g a day.


gypsy is a fussy eater, she still turns her nose up at her food some times but more often than not she eats.


----------



## Jeanie (Jan 23, 2012)

kendal said:


> My girks get 300g a day. even as puppies echo and delta only got a wee bit more maybe 500g at the most but ithink i kept it to 350- 400g
> 
> i would reduce her food. and maybe add in a fast day or deliberetly skip one of her meals. or jusy drop her to one meal at 400g a day.
> 
> ...


Thanks kendal. 
Never thought of the one meal a day. 


Jeanie 😉
http://pdgm.pitapata.com/xfpV.png?Q1pT6eHd


----------

